# Anyone have good tips for scalping to dirt?



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

I've done it several times, and it seems to be so hard on my mowers. I've used my Swardman and Toro GM 1600, and it causes the reels get stuck at times.

What are the best practices?

In this LawnTips video, they scarify it first, then use this awesome looking small rotary mower to scalp (see at 3:41 of the video). Anyone know where to get one of these? They look only be available in Australia

https://youtu.be/lanr6Oa6QNo?t=221

Anyway, what the best ways to scalp low that isn't too crazy on my reel mowers? I'm willing to buy a beefy scarifier or verticuter. I have Tifway 419.

Thanks!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

You could use a rotary with a dethatching blade.
Something like this. This will get it to dirt. My dad has used old blades and welded bolts to them for his zero turn. You will be mowing in a dust cloud.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@RangersFC

The mower you ask about in the vid looks to be a Victa Mulchmaster 560 or one very similar to it.

For a "no worries" scalping approach, pick up a cheap older McLane off craigslist or offerup or fb marketplace. Put a cheap diy roller on it to get the height down if you want/need lower.

A bagging rotary mower makes for a good yard "vacuum" for use after a good dethatch/scarify and a low level pass with a beater McLane.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, and here in Az a popular rotary mower from back in the day for cutting bermuda really low (for a rotary) was the Sensation Mower. They are a pretty cool (now retro looking) basic rotary that can be adjusted to sit pretty much at dirt level.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I go with the lowest setting on the rotary for the back and about .200 on the reel for the front. I do not make it to the dirt. I do use a Greenworks power rake to pull out some of the extra but its been enough each year to green the yard well ahead of those who do nothing which is most neighbors.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My first thought is to go rotary for the lowest scalp. I saw @wardconnor do a very lawn rebel thing when he added some washers to the spindle that holds the blades so that the blades would cut closer to the ground. Probably not the safest thing to do, but it would definitely cut lower.

I've seen folks talk about using a line trimmer to scalp, and while that would definitely remove EVERYTHING, just the thought of that sounds extremely time consuming if you have a lot of square footage.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JayGo said:


> I've seen folks talk about using a line trimmer to scalp, and while that would definitely remove EVERYTHING, just the thought of that sounds extremely time consuming if you have a lot of square footage.


It is brutally time consuming but I have done it around tight areas like around my fire pit.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are wanting to scalp it to the dirt, you are going to have to verticut the lawn as that will thin it out and allow your mower to get down lower to cut all the thick parts of the grass. It also helps when scalping if you back off your reel to bedknife setting and allow more space as this will reduce the chances of jamming the reel. Remember you are scalping so you don't need to have a super clean cut on the lawn.


----------

